

Opening a US Corporation: an Incorporation Guide for Foreigners – Part 2 - edmarferreira
http://myeverwrite.com/opening-a-us-corporation-an-incorporation-guide-for-foreigners-part-2/

======
jpresende
Diego, that's really nice. Thanks a ton for sharing these step-by-step
process. Doing this stuff may seem easy to americans, but when we are down
here in Brazil trying to figure out all this things can be extremely time
consuming. This will definitely help many of us save a huge amount of time.

------
diegogomes
For those who want to check part 1, here it goes:

[http://myeverwrite.com/opening-a-delaware-corporation-an-
inc...](http://myeverwrite.com/opening-a-delaware-corporation-an-
incorporation-guide-for-foreigners/)

It's about incorporation and 83(b) election.

------
tnc
Diego, it would be nice to know about the fiscal impact in Brazil. How hard is
to 'get paid', and what is the size of the lion's (symbol of one Brazilian
tax) bite?

~~~
diegogomes
Sure, we'll cover it in more detail over the next post. We'll talk more about
what we're learning about accounting and taxes.

------
lucasarruda
It seems "simple" when you read it, but it must have taken a lot of time and
effort to gather and do all this. Thanks for sharing! I`m waiting for the next
post.

------
gjmveloso
Valuable tips for foreign business. Keep the good job on this post series.
Waiting for Part 3 ;)

------
diogobedran
Great guide! The Skype number is a great tip. Can't wait for the next one.

------
mangini
That's great! Thanks for sharing this precious and concise information!

------
eusouomatt
Great guide! Thanks for sharing!

